# Live DVD not working FreeBSD - 10 (latest stable)



## vikrang (Jan 27, 2014)

I downloaded FreeBSD 10 live DVD ( around 2.5 GB) and burnt the ISO to a DVD. I am not able to get the DVD booting in either my laptop or desktop.

Laptop - On boot, the boot proceeds to some extent after entering boot option, there are several boot messages of the OS detecting hardware, finally it hangs because of error 5. I am not sure of what that means. I necessarily have to hard reset the machine. 

Laptop - Intel Core 2 Duo Dell Vostro 1500 , 2.5 GB RAM , IDE HDD and DVD , NVIDIA 8400M , b43 wireless chipset (BCM4311).
Manually copied the error portion and reproducing below:

```
kbd2 at ukbd0 
ugen0.5 : <Broadcom Corp> at usb0
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0) ATAPI_IDENTIFY.ACB:a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0) : CAM STATUS : Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0) Error 5 , Retry was blocked
```

Can anyone help? 

Thanks,
Vikram

EDIT - The problem is SOLVED. I had to go back to the basics. The ISO initially downloaded had a different checksum. I re-downloaded this time from Firefox (earlier I downloaded from Download accelerator from Win) if that could be the cause and the problem has disappeared. Though the device is still not recognized I guess, the system proceeded to further steps to boot into the installer. Wish there are torrents like Linux to avoid errors on huge downloads . (PCBSD and FreeBSD)


----------

